# What are the densest habitations in the world?



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

amazing pictures...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

hers another pic for ya:

Paris - check out the Eiffel Tower for scale 
(bear in mind this is only *one third* of the panorama too).
It looks like the city falls off the edge of the world if you scroll right


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Athens aerials, Kiffisia is the 3rd most crowded place in the world Ive heard


















a fraction of the city, showing the 3rd most crowded place in the world, hemmed in by mountains, a sea of midrises, 7 - 12 storeys:


----------



## prelude91 (Oct 30, 2006)

^^ ^^ ^^ 



:eek2:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A other pics of high density
between highrises of Hong Kong or Sao Paulo and 5- 12 floors buildings in european cities
Scroll>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Are we talking about dense cities or can it be small areas of extreme density within cities?


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Just to compare, here are a couple photos taken near downtown Houston:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> Athens aerials, Kiffisia is the 3rd most crowded place in the world Ive heard.


Kifissia (Κηφισιά) is a suburb north of Athens, with only 1,694 inh./km². Perhaps you're confusing with another district? So far I have seen no evidence that any of Athens' districts enter Europe's top 5 of most dense urban districts. Pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

The City of London has a daytime density of about 123,500/km^2. During the night this drops to 6,000/km^2. That's still an average of nearly 65,000/km^2.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

London_2006 said:


> That's still an average of nearly 65,000/km^2.


I'm afraid this is not the way things are calculated, otherwise La Défense, Lower Manhattan, or Chuo ward could claim extravagantly high densities.


----------



## ChivDevil (Jan 28, 2007)

The capital of the Maldives: Male




























The island on which the city is located on has so little room that the airport had to be built on another nearby island and the passangers are ferried to the city by boat.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Whoa... Those pics of maldive's capital, Male are unreal.. Way cool.

HK, Sao Paulo, Athens, Paris, and Tokyo really take the cake on this one. 
Ny really is just a contender... Together with Union Co. Bk, BX, Qns however it isn't too shabby. 

I guess here are a bunch of pictures of NY I saved from a thread specifically for this kinda thread. These particular shots imo are a testament to NYC's Density.. as it is today.












































































For as far as you can see in this photo is all old school north american urbanity.. the more "suburban" parts of Queens don't really show up until you get more that 3/4 up to the top of the photo. Brooklyn and Queens are tremendously underrated as far as nyc concerns on this forum.. 






























































































Hope that's not gonna fk anybody's pc up.

San Francisco, Chitown, and LA are others worth considering for the US a well...


----------



## Brasil Guy (Sep 17, 2002)

Copacabana was already mentioned here, but I wanted to show some data about this neighborhood in Rio de Janeiro.

This was taken from Rio municipality website

Neighborhood population area (ha) density (pop/ha)
Copacabana 147021 410 359
Flamengo 53268 165 324
Catete 21724 68 319


This two are "favelas"
Jacarezinho 36459 94 386
Rocinha 56338 144 392

*100 has (hectare) = 1km²

So in hab/km² we have
Copacabana 35900
Flamengo 32400
Catete 31900
Jacarezinho 38600
Rocinha 39200



São Paulo is much less dense than Rio, here it is the densest neighborhood in the largest city in Brazil
population hab/km²
Bela Vista	63.190 24304


----------



## Brasil Guy (Sep 17, 2002)

I found data for Hong Kong, here is the table


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

malec said:


> Are we talking about dense cities or can it be small areas of extreme density within cities?


Areas of extremely high density within cities. Thanks for giving me the chance to clarify.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Those New York, Paris, and Athens pics are so awesome.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> I'm afraid this is not the way things are calculated, otherwise La Défense, Lower Manhattan, or Chuo ward could claim extravagantly high densities.


Yes - daytime vs nighttime pop ARE calculated officially and it's very important. You can't build a city's infrastructure or make its spacial planning without these number. Manhattan is only the 3rd most populated borrogh in NYC but the day pop is one of the densest in the world (especially lower Manhattan), London has been mentioned as well. The whole city of Zurich has a bigger daytime pop than its actual population. And everyone that ever has visited North American CBDs knows how abandoned they can be during the night (except some cities) even though the structural density is very high - but with the lack of functional mixture.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

after the walled city in Hong Kong was torn down the title went to an area of Naples Ive also heard, one of the last slums in Europe.

The area of Athens Im thinking about isnt Kifissia if its a northern suburb, Brisavoine.

The area Im thinkingh about was once one of the worst parts of Athens, and right in the centre too. It was hugely overcrowded right into the 1990s. However since the Olympic makeover the area's become alot nicer, especially due to the fact it borders Amonnia square (is that right?), which has the potential to become the central public space of all Athens. My housemate used to live there, on the roof (yes the actual roof) of one of the highrises, which he shared with a Polish family. They chose to live there as it had the most space on the entire block.

When I visited before the Olympics it was pretty much a no go area, now its been transformed into part of the city centre it always secretly was, and much of the entire immigrant community has been moved out, and Im sure density much, much lower considering its been turned from a residential district (almost a slum) into a business and retail one. Its still crowded as the transformation is still ongoing - anyone know the real name of the district? anyone?

Anyway yes, for clarity its not an entire district (of Athens or Naples or HK) we're talking about but specific blocks, as you can imagine the Walled City was.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

NYC girl, your pics are astounding, but I think alot of those are office blocks are they not, in midtown Manhattan? No one heres posting pics of The City in London or Kowloon, even though they have residentials mixed in aswell.

Anyway the residentials by central park are great though, amazing stuff...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> Anyway yes, for clarity its not an entire district (of Athens or Naples or HK) we're talking about but specific blocks, as you can imagine the Walled City was.


Talking about population density within a single block doesn't make much sense. I could put 30 people in my bedroom and claim to have the highest density in the world. It makes sense only to compare administrative areas that have some meaningful surface area, like at least 1 km² or so. If we take administrative areas, Europe's top five is as I put it in my previous message, and all these administrative areas are larger than 1 km². Now I know the city of Athens proper is divided into 7 administrative districts, but I couldn't find the density for these districts. The density for the city overall, which is itself quite tiny at barely 40 km², is only 19,000 inh./km², which is why I doubt any of the 7 districts could have densities above 31,000 inh./km² that would be needed to enter Europe's top five, but then prove me wrong if you can find the exact figures (I couldn't).


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Historically, Warsaw Ghetto was very dense. In 1941 it had 590,000 people closed in area of about 4km^2. That makes 147 500 people per km^2


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Ahhhh lolok I didn't know that... I don't know some got aerials of Brooklyn and Queens in them but noone really focuses on getting those shots. But... I gotcha! Still a beast no?


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

nygirl said:


>


Wow that is nuts. No place on Earth combines the height and ground level density like Manhattan.



the spliff fairy said:


> NYC girl, your pics are astounding, but I think alot of those are office blocks are they not, in midtown Manhattan? No one heres posting pics of The City in London or Kowloon, even though they have residentials mixed in aswell.
> 
> Anyway the residentials by central park are great though, amazing stuff...


Yes, true alot of what you see in those pics are office buildings, but the Upper West/East sides are the densest areas in America. (The resdentials you mentioned)


Some European style density in America:


North End, Boston


Roxbury, Boston


South End, Boston


Beacon Hill, Boston









Greenpoint, Brooklyn


Somewhere in Queens


San Francisco (I think the color were photoshopped but you get the idea)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry but those don't look very european.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

this pic of NYC always blows me away....

nothing quite like it (until Chicago 2033 that is  )


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

minato ku said:


> Sorry but those don't look very european.


Well, compared to Houston it does.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

here are a few pics of chicago


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Metropolitan said:


> Well, compared to Houston it does.


I agree

Chicago is very dense in this center 
but it has a low density out the loop
Chicago is between New York and Houston.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, NY is crazy. but it still needs much more towers to be a perfect "skyscrapercity"


----------



## EdBradly (Jul 18, 2006)

WOW, Paris, Athens and Hk what incredible density.

For the U.S. big cities NYC with areas 100k per square miles, San Francisco just and incredible little city areas aproaching 50k per square miles.

Other notable metionings Center City West Philadelphia 29k per square mile
Miami and Boston.


----------



## Sniper (Jan 28, 2003)

The density of SP is really insane...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

European cities tend to be very dense but using Google Earth the densest (major cities) seem to be Paris, London, Amsterdam, Madrid, Barcelona, Marseille, Napoli, Rome, Athens.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Most often when Barcelona is mentioned in these discussions people refer to Eixample as the densest district with ~35000/km, But just south of Barcelona lies L'Hospitalet which is even denser for most parts, several of it's neighbourhoods although smal (0,5-2 sqare km) have density levels over 45000 and two of them have 60000 and 75000 per square Km respectively.

Historically the Raval neighbourhood in Barcelona was also one of the densest areas in the world between ~1830 and ~1970, sometimes as high as 200 000/square km. It also had some of the worlds worst living conditions.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

population density map


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

I believe Macau has the highest density for a city. parts of it are up to 100 000/km2


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

We really need a defined area to compare density, it really make no sense to just come up all the cities or areas in a city and see which one is the densest.

For example, Manhattan Island and Hong Kong Island are about the same size. But overall population density on both Island are quite different. Manhattan has more than 10k/sq km; but Hong Kong Island only has more than 6k. From straight math (population/area), that's the numbers. However if you look at where developments are, almost the entire Manhattan Island is filled up with buildings, where less than 30% of Hong Kong Island is developed. If you compare population versus developed area, Hong Kong is significantly higher than Manhattan. Even compare entire New York and Hong Kong, it is still the same.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Hong Kong feels and is undoubtedly much denser than Macau (excluding vast mountainous regions and beaches). It's buildings are both more numerous and much taller. As a whole, HK feels much more crowded. Commercial districts such as Mongkok are a continuous sea of people.

Island



























Kowloon


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

those pics of Boston, Frisco, NYC are lovely, I think the rowhouses are beautiful. That shot of Manhattan blows me away too.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

EricIsHim said:


> We really need a defined area to compare density, it really make no sense to just come up all the cities or areas in a city and see which one is the densest.
> 
> For example, Manhattan Island and Hong Kong Island are about the same size. But overall population density on both Island are quite different. Manhattan has more than 10k/sq km; but Hong Kong Island only has more than 6k. From straight math (population/area), that's the numbers. However if you look at where developments are, almost the entire Manhattan Island is filled up with buildings, where less than 30% of Hong Kong Island is developed. If you compare population versus developed area, Hong Kong is significantly higher than Manhattan. Even compare entire New York and Hong Kong, it is still the same.


Yeah, I tend to forget that the vast majority of Hong Kong is protected countryside. Every year lost people even die on the hiker trails or jungle - can you imagine dying of thirst or exposure like that, within the boundaries of the most crowded city in the world...


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Some data for Barcelona as of 2005

District km^2 Population Density
Ciutat Vella 4,49 111 290 24 786 (in Raval roughly 50 000 in ~ 1km^2)
Eixample 7,46 262 485 35 586 (not evenly distributed, some areas are closer to 45 000)
Sants-Montjuic 21,35 177 638 8 320 (75% of area is pure industrial and parkland, real density 25-30 000)
Les Corts 6,08 82 588 13 588 (Barcelonas lowest density, huge university campus)
Sarria-sant G 20,09 140 461 6 992 (due to woodlands real density is closer to 20 000)
Gracia 4,09 120 087 28 660 
Horta-G 11,90 169 902 14 279 (Mountainous area with large woodlands, real density closer to 20 000)
Nou Barris 8,00 168 837 21 105
Sant Andreu 6,50 142 598 25 015
Sant marti 10,80 221 029 20 466 
total 100,40 1 593 075 15 869



Counting in all cities that basically just serves as an extension to Barcelona you end up with 2,2 million people 
living at a density of roughly 15 000 - 20 000, when subtracting industrial and non urbanised areas.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

To study how dense can be a city, and also how wealthy it can be (most millionars per km²), try to study Monaco ! It is important to understand inside this study that rich people of Monaco live in large flats, and don't like at all little spaces compared to people that live in small flats in HK, Singapore or Tokyo, and it makes Monaco way more complex to understand that it seems.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> If we take administrative areas, Europe's top five is as I put it in my previous message, and all these administrative areas are larger than 1 km². Now I know the city of Athens proper is divided into 7 administrative districts, but I couldn't find the density for these districts. The density for the city overall, which is itself quite tiny at barely 40 km², is only 19,000 inh./km², which is why I doubt any of the 7 districts could have densities above 31,000 inh./km² that would be needed to enter Europe's top five, but then prove me wrong if you can find the exact figures (I couldn't).


Theres lies, damn lies and then there is statistics. 

Athens Population officially is just over 3 million. This figure is definetly incorrect as during census period, the people who live and work in Athens often return to thier home towns/villages in order to obtain more goverment funding for these areas. It is a well known fact. The real population is estimated at being close to the 5 million mark. 

That is why in the next census they will count the amount of people who work in Athens and work with that number. 

This explains the oddly low number interms of density. The number is totally inaccurate. Anyone who has been to Athens will know just how dense it is simply by looking at the sheer amount of density as well as the very chaotic street scenes.

It sounds kind of ignorant to not acknowledge Athens as being a dense city, especially since images tell otherwise. Currently, the population density of the Athens prefecture is officially 29,807 however I am very confident that it is much more than this. And if the prefecture as a whole has this type of density, then that reinforces my earlier statement about returning to home towns/villages.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

[Gioяgos];11568341 said:


> Athens Population officially is just over 3 million. This figure is definetly incorrect as during census period, the people who live and work in Athens often return to thier home towns/villages in order to obtain more goverment funding for these areas. It is a well known fact. The real population is estimated at being close to the 5 million mark.


Funny how people in every country imagine that their national statistical office always underestimate the "real" numbers. I've heard the exact same thing in England and in the US. It's just funny how people always want to inflate the figures of their city. At the end of the day, though, we have to work with official census figures, which are way better than figures flaunted by bloggers or wannabe demographers.



[Gioяgos];11568341 said:


> Currently, the population density of the Athens prefecture is officially 29,807 however I am very confident that it is much more than this.


That is wrong. The Athens prefecture, which contains the city of Athens and several other suburban municipalities, covers 361.7 km² and had a population of 2,664,776 at the 2001 census, which means a population density of only 7,367 inh./km².


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I did further research on the Greek statistical office website. 2,664,776 is the official census figure for the Athens prefecture, but they also have a "usual resident" figure which includes those people who return to their villages at census time as Giorgos mentioned. That "usual resident" figure is 2,805,262, i.e. barely 140,000 more people than the census figure. Certainly not an increase of 2 million as Giorgos would have us believe! Now if we use the "usual resident" figure, we get a population density of 7,756 inh./km² for the Athens prefecture, which is really not that high. It's no surprise, as the Athens prefecture includes mountainous areas, the most famous of which is the Acropolis.

This is a map of Athens prefecture with its municipalities:










The city (municipality) of Athens proper is the largest one at the center of the map (it's written ΑΘΗΝΑ in Greek). At the 2001 census it had a population density of 20,254 inh./km² (using "usual resident" figure which is higher than the census figure). The city of Athens is not the densest municipality in the Athens prefecture. That title goes to Kallithea (ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ) with a population density of 24,247 inh./km² (again using the "usual resident" figure).

In the neighboring prefecture of Piraeus, the municipality with the highest population density is the city of Piraeus proper, with 16,744 inh./km².

Again, this is Europe's top five to compare:
- 11th arrondissement in Paris: 41,053 inh./km² (2005)
- Eixample in Barcelona: 34,860 inh./km² (2004)
- Chamberí in Madrid: 32,103 inh./km² (2006)
- 20th arrondissement in Paris: 31,517 inh./km² (2005)
- 18th arrondissement in Paris: 31,391 inh./km² (2005)

In case you wonder, I also checked the densest urban districts of Naples, Rome, and Milano, and none of them come close to Paris, Barcelona, or Madrid.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Are the Greek statistical authorities so bad that they actually missed 2 million people in Athens since their last census? If there are 2 million immigrant workers in Athens it doesnt mean they actually live the city. Or does it? Are migrant workers who commute to the city daily considered part of a cities population by statistical services worldwide?

If we started to count into the population of other cities the number of migrant workers then populations will inflate in all cities and will still keep Athens low at the density table., wouldnt it?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Ive heard the same problem in Istanbul where its the worst in the world for this sme problem. The official census puts it at 13 million, while the city services points more to a population as high as the 20 million mark. At each census millions register at their home villages to get more funding.

Ive heard Athens-Piraeus quoted many times as 4 million in the books, unofficially 5 million or more.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

brisavoine, please don't make it looks like I'm incorrect. 
Sure, the statistics tell otherwise however I am certain that the population of Athens is at least over 4 million people. I am not inflating the number at all, nor do I have any reason to. 

I acknowledge that all your research is thorough and that it is based on official statistics but in reality I am quite sure that the statistics are incorrect for Athens. Infact, I am willing to stake my life on it (that Athens population density proper would be atleast above 25k). 

I also understand that I don't have an argument unless people take my word for it (and I am aware that many people here know the story behind Athens population statistics). 

In several sources we see Athens quoted at having a population over 4.5 million and although it isn't official, where there is smoke there is fire. 

Honestly, there is no reason for me to try and make you 'believe' that Athens is larger than the census claims but I will tell you the facts as I know them and that is that the population is far above what is given officially. 

You seem to have a keen interest in Athens statistics brisavoine. Whats the story?


----------



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

In Belgium big cities' population figures also tend to be lower than the 'real' populations due to higher taxation in most cities compared to for example some peripheric towns, or seaside resorts... but we don't talk about millions here, just some 10.000 perhaps.


----------



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

brisavoine said:


> Again, this is Europe's top five to compare:
> - 11th arrondissement in Paris: 41,053 inh./km² (2005)
> - Eixample in Barcelona: 34,860 inh./km² (2004)
> - Chamberí in Madrid: 32,103 inh./km² (2006)
> ...



But... I just found on *Napoli*'s website :

San Lorenzo 49.275 ab.	1,42km²	*34.700,70 ab/km²*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

poller1 said:


> But... I just found on *Napoli*'s website :
> 
> San Lorenzo 49.275 ab.	1,42km²	*34.700,70 ab/km²*


The city of Naples is divided into 10 urban districts. These urban districts are called _municipalità_ in Italian, and they don't have names but just numbers. San Lorenzo is not a district, it is a neighborhood inside the _municipalità_ #4. The population density of _municipalità_ #4 is 10,364 inh./km². If we take neighborhoods, then don't forget that the 11th arrondissement of Paris is also divided into smaller neighborhoods, Eixample is also divided into neighborhoods, Chamberí is also divided into neighborhoods, and several of these neighborhoods would probably have very very high densities (like higher than 50,000 inh./km²). Here I took full-fledged administrative urban districts to make meaningful comparisons, not pocket neighborhoods.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> The area of Athens Im thinking about isnt Kifissia if its a northern suburb, Brisavoine.
> 
> The area Im thinkingh about was once one of the worst parts of Athens, and right in the centre too. It was hugely overcrowded right into the 1990s. However since the Olympic makeover the area's become alot nicer, especially due to the fact it borders Amonnia square (is that right?), which has the potential to become the central public space of all Athens. My housemate used to live there, on the roof (yes the actual roof) of one of the highrises, which he shared with a Polish family. They chose to live there as it had the most space on the entire block.
> 
> When I visited before the Olympics it was pretty much a no go area, now its been transformed into part of the city centre it always secretly was, and much of the entire immigrant community has been moved out, and Im sure density much, much lower considering its been turned from a residential district (almost a slum) into a business and retail one. Its still crowded as the transformation is still ongoing - anyone know the real name of the district? anyone?


I believe the district of Athens u are referring to is Kypseli...which is reaaally dense! :runaway:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

that's the one!


----------



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

brisavoine said:


> The city of Naples is divided into 10 urban districts. These urban districts are called _municipalità_ in Italian, and they don't have names but just numbers. San Lorenzo is not a district, it is a neighborhood inside the _municipalità_ #4. The population density of _municipalità_ #4 is 10,364 inh./km². If we take neighborhoods, then don't forget that the 11th arrondissement of Paris is also divided into smaller neighborhoods, Eixample is also divided into neighborhoods, Chamberí is also divided into neighborhoods, and several of these neighborhoods would probably have very very high densities (like higher than 50,000 inh./km²). Here I took full-fledged administrative urban districts to make meaningful comparisons, not pocket neighborhoods.


I agree.

But it's difficult to compare cities... numbers don't tell everything. Do you agree?


----------



## dunwyn (Mar 15, 2006)

chris_underscore47 said:


> What about Western Cities? Whats in Australia,Canada, England, USA etc...


Though Australia is not very dense 2 suburbs I do know are high on the list of density. Kings Cross (Sydney) and Southbank (Melbourne). Don't have any data, but for Kings Cross it was about 13,000 per sqkm (2001 census), and Southbank which is still developing and is around Eureka Tower was expected to have over 20,000 per sqkm in a few years.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Buenos Aires: 13.680 hab./km ..... Densest district: Balvanera 34.590 hab./km


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Dhaka is definitely one of the top 5 densest if not the densest



















Also bangladesh is the densest large country on the world, and the only one over 1000 people per square kilometre.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> population density map


these population density maps always amaze me. Where do all those people in northern India live?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

can you believe some of that great swathe of people in India runs through semidesert too.

Also check out Java in Indonesia...


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Java looks like its bleeding to death!


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Singapore, also one of the densest cities or country on Earth, since it is so small.
PIC BY RAFFLESCITY:


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Singapore By BABYSTAN:
1.








2.








3.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

RAfflescity's pic of density of Singapore:









BY Babystan:


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

The densest area in Canada is St. James Town in Toronto (also the densest in the western hemisphere according to Wikipedia). It consists of 18 high rise apartments, a population of ~18,500 ppl and and a density of about 40,000 ppl/km^2. 
















More infor can be found at: http://stjamestowninfo.ca/


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

minato ku said:


> I agree
> 
> Chicago is very dense in this center
> but it has a low density out the loop


Chicago has low population density _inside_ the loop.


----------



## Heliobatis Radians (Feb 3, 2007)

The density of Hong Kong is 250,000/sq.mi.(4 times higher than Manhattan,at 65k).From the world almanac book of facts.And as far as buildings goes,that would also be Hong Kong,followed by Sao Paulo.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

foadi said:


> Chicago has low population density _inside_ the loop.



the Near North side of Chicago is the densest neighborhood, with about 50,000 people per square mile. Not sure how that translates into sq km. maybe 18,000???


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

jeicow said:


> The densest area in Canada is St. James Town in Toronto (also the densest in the western hemisphere according to Wikipedia). It consists of 18 high rise apartments, a population of ~18,500 ppl and and a density of about 40,000 ppl/km^2.


Not really we can found higher density in bigger district in Paris.
11th arrondissement in Paris: 41,053 inh./km² (3.67 km²)


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

i think Raval in Barcelona, must be one of the densest places in Europe (atleast used to).


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Wasnt there a thread about the denset neighborhoods in the US? or anyone have a link or info about population density by neighborhood or distrcit. I cant find any through google.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hong Kong*



















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard11/


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow, those pics of HK on the first page are incredible! (as are the ones above^^) Athens looks denser than I thought as well.

Also, Mumbai is very dense these days. Parts of Paris, and Manhattan in the 1920's are both super-dense.


----------



## Tarzan (Dec 5, 2006)

Monaco is the worlds densely most populated city! Macau is 2nd and Hong Kon is the 3rd.

See also: List of countries by population density on Wikipedia.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

XCRunner said:


> Wow, those pics of HK on the first page are incredible! (as are the ones above^^) Athens looks denser than I thought as well.
> 
> Also, Mumbai is very dense these days. Parts of Paris, and Manhattan in the 1920's are both super-dense.


Sai Ying Pun and Kennedy Town are considered the densest districts of HK Island.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

isnt Monaco one of the desist places???


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Monaco is pretty dense.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Well I think the country is some 1-2km2 with more than 20'000 pop, not bad 

I think officially it's the densest populated country in the world.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

jeicow said:


> The densest area in Canada is St. James Town in Toronto (also the densest in the western hemisphere according to Wikipedia). It consists of 18 high rise apartments, a population of ~18,500 ppl and and a density of about 40,000 ppl/km^2.
> More infor can be found at: http://stjamestowninfo.ca/


Upper East Side in NYC has a population of 207,543 in 4.7km^2 so its density is 46,649/km^2. Many census tracts within this neighborhood have densities well over 75,000/km^2.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Hong Kong is by far the densest if you only count built-up areas vs. wilderness.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

minato ku said:


> Not really we can found higher density in bigger district in Paris.
> 11th arrondissement in Paris: 41,053 inh./km² (3.67 km²)


Paris density is higher, but France is not in the western hemisphere. It is in the 'West'. Western hemisphere refers to the Americas.

So, St. JamesTown in Toronto would remain densest although it is a tiny tract of land. There surely are other areas of similar size with greater density. St. JamesTown was initially supposed to be an affluent enclave, but quickly turned into Toronto's most infamous slum.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

WANCH said:


> I think NY is still the densest in the US. But if you're talking about the western hemisphere, I look at Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires or Mexico City


St. Jamestown in Toronto (or whatever it is called) has a density of 40 000/km2. I think City Place in Toronto is trying to outdo it.


----------

